# Look who I caught kissing today



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

So ted and balloo are back in the field next to us, ruby was so happy to see her big friend, she had a good sniff, kiss and lick and ted seemed pleased to see his furry little ginger piglet pal! :love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes:
Although Ralph doesn't seem as impressed.
We've had the fence done, hopefully ruby proofed - but the bit that sides with the field isn't done - now teds there to entice her, I can see her trying to make her great escape that way!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

And long after ruby had come back inside - ted was still there... Waiting for another kiss!!....


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Why? Big horse I love you!  Perfect poo fun xxx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I love that picture 
Lovely Ted - I'd give him a kiss too. Does Balloo not want to muscle in for some poo love?


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

aww, I love to hear about ruby and ted


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Tracey you should teach her to ride, she'd be a natural!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Marzi said:


> I love that picture
> Lovely Ted - I'd give him a kiss too. Does Balloo not want to muscle in for some poo love?


Balloo (or balloo IV) for his full title doesn't bother kissing little poos - although he does say hello, he is quite an aristocrat in the world of horses!!!  x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Tracey you should teach her to ride, she'd be a natural!


Ha, I wonder if I could get her to stand / sit on his back.... Watch this space! X


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Grove said:


> aww, I love to hear about ruby and ted


Ralph grumbles growls & barks at him 
But ruby LOVES him, always has from been a little pup x


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Now I love Ruby even more. She's so adorable love her romance with Ted


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

That is so sweet :love-eyes:


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I love this so much!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

They are adorable, ted is a big softy and forever has his head over our fence, we have to move anything and everything out if his reach or else he'll have it!! He's nosey and naughty!! X


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

That is just too cute for words.


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Ahhh so cute! Xx

https://www.facebook.com/SeymourTheRedCockapoo


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Ralph grumbles growls & barks at him
> But ruby LOVES him, always has from been a little pup x


I always remember the photo of her in her little coat standing up to see him

Perhaps one day we will get a video shot of them!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Grove said:


> I always remember the photo of her in her little coat standing up to see him
> 
> Perhaps one day we will get a video shot of them!


I have loads of video..... I just don't know how to post them!!  x


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

So sweet, will the horses be there all winter? We could never have enough pictures of their special relationship:kiss:


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Yaay! As soon as I saw the thread title I got excited that it would be ruby and ted. So cute!! Xx


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

This is sooooo precious!! I never tire of seeing them together and always wonder how my two would react to a friend like that???


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Lottierachel said:


> Yaay! As soon as I saw the thread title I got excited that it would be ruby and ted. So cute!! Xx


They are funny - I think Ralph's jealous 
How's Tilly's baby brother??
I hope your enjoying early motherhood??
Pics of Henry would be as gratefully relieved as any poo pics!!  x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh Ruby - so cute! I'm sure Dudley would freak, but it would be good if there was a gentle placid horse that would ignore him that I could introduce him to, he has only seen them at a distance when out, and always barks at them if we drive by them being ridden on the road (always worry in case it spooks them).


----------



## Milly_pup (Sep 28, 2014)

Awww so sweet!


----------

